# LS2 build question....



## 06BOMGTO (Dec 6, 2013)

I have an 06 M6 that I bought last year and I'm just now getting around to adding hp. When I bought it, the previous owner had already put on a vavaram intake, long tubes, an x-pipe, and removed the cats. After doing some research, I finally decided to pull the trigger and add some goodies. Listed as follows:
Prc ls6 stage 3 heads
Nick Williams 102mm tb
Fast 102
Tsp pushrods
Tsp 100mm maf
Tsp high flow oil pump
Slp underdrive
Slp timing set
Slp thermostat
2.5 in electronic cutouts
All arp bolts blah blah blah

Well, I thought I did enough research about my build until I recently came across some info that said that you shouldn't run the stage 3 heads on a stock displacement motor. Now I'm worried that I wasted a ton of money on heads that aren't going to benefit my build as much as they should. Any input is appreciated. Also, anyone running a similar setup? If so, what did you put down?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

First off "stages" are a marketing term. I wouldn't worry about it too much. Every engine build is somewhat limited by whatever the bottleneck is. Your heads won't be the bottleneck. The big thing missing from your list and is the bottleneck is a cam matched to your mods and intended use. You would get more power off a cam than all the rest you have listed. The cutouts and stat could be eliminated easily.


----------



## 06BOMGTO (Dec 6, 2013)

Right on. I do have a custom grind crane cam, however I don't know the specs off the top of my head other than it has 112lsa. I'm new to ls motors and a buddy of mine who is helping me with the build, said it would be a great cam for my car. However, I bought it before I decided to do all of this. I asked him if he thought the cam would still be a good choice and with the new setup and he believed that it would be. However, after researching more, I was starting to have second thoughts. I'll get the cam specs and post them to see how everything matches up. Appreciate the help!


----------

